
Trump asks vaccine skeptic to lead commission on ‘vaccine safety’ - suprgeek
https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/trump-to-meet-with-proponent-of-debunked-tie-between-vaccines-and-autism/2017/01/10/4a5d03c0-d752-11e6-9f9f-5cdb4b7f8dd7_story.html
======
spiderfarmer
Because hundreds of studies done across the globe showing their safety and
necessity are wrong. So are all the researchers who have broadened the Autism
spectrum , thus allowing thousands of previously undiagnosed kids, and adults,
to get the help they needed. Forget peer review, huge study groups, the
ability for others to replicate results independently... you know that whole
pesky scientific method. Lets just believe a few politicians and celebrities,
and their feelings...

~~~
DefaultUserHN
On the other hand, I don't want a non-skeptic who doesn't care about safety to
start just injecting drugs into everyone.

It's good to have a skeptic.

------
ncr100
I would like news articles to characterize the subject and themselves to be
characterized:

Subject: 95% Conjecture, 5% fact Discussion: 25% Conjecture, 75% fact

People deceiving themselves or others by claiming facts, asserting a subject
as the truth, is harmful since many people will not read critically. Having a
disclaimer up front seems responsible, "Cigarette's kill", etc.

On the other hand what I'm asking for is a potential violation of the freedom
of speech.

~~~
cLeEOGPw
You always get to the problem of "decider of truth" in these kind of
approaches.

------
Pica_soO
The leg braces make you faster Forrest, that way you can run away faster from
Poliomyelitis and the truth.

